# It's getting hot out there, people.........



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

Thats some good info. I know 220 works in AZ and it gets ridiculously hot there. I work in CA and it can get pretty damn hot here too, but unfortunately - I haven't been working much, but thats a whole different issue.

~Matt


----------



## Toronto Sparky (Apr 12, 2009)

They are calling for a Humidex of 107 F today in Toronto.. Yuck.


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

Toronto Sparky said:


> They are calling for a Humidex of 107 F today in Toronto.. Yuck.


That's always a bad sign. 

We will be 94-98 deg and sunny for this WHOLE week.  

A girl on my daughter's Facebook wrote yesterday: _"Took the dogs for a walk. It's beautiful outside."_ It was about 95 at the time.
I said is she f-ing kidding me.


----------



## Zog (Apr 15, 2009)

Thanks for the refresher, important stuff to know. Any old military guys remember the "Heat stress monster" movie we had to watch every year? The one with the topless mermaid?


----------



## ampman (Apr 2, 2009)

seems like it gets just as hot in the north as it does here also seems like its getting colder here just not as cold as in the north


----------



## BuzzKill (Oct 27, 2008)

I've had the heat exhaustion before, being up in attics this time of year...debilitating as hell.


----------



## Bkessler (Feb 14, 2007)

Last year was the first time I ever was in an attic that was roasting hot and all the sudden I couldn't breath, It was pretty scary I was a long way from the attic access, luckily I made it to a roof vent was able to catch my breath rest up then head out. It was terrible. Sometimes I forget to drink enough water, I am dew addict.


----------



## fraydo (Mar 30, 2009)

One method of keeping cool around here is a wet bandana around the neck. Keeps you cool and protects from sunburn. Keep cool guys!


----------



## BuzzKill (Oct 27, 2008)

You yankees sound like (some of) us complaining about the cold!
Get a grip, we deal with this for 6 months a year.:laughing:
It's a COMPLETE drag, especially when you are a sweat machine; it could be 50 degrees outside but if the humidity is up, I'm sweating bullets. 
and I'm sure we shallhear from our associates in Fla. where summer is all year long...


----------



## fraydo (Mar 30, 2009)

BuzzKill said:


> You yankees sound like (some of) us complaining about the cold!
> Get a grip, we deal with this for 6 months a year.:laughing:
> It's a COMPLETE drag, especially when you are a sweat machine; it could be 50 degrees outside but if the humidity is up, I'm sweating bullets.
> and I'm sure we shallhear from our associates in Fla. where summer is all year long...


You got that right my buddies and I complain all summer long about how we can't wait for the winter, but as soon as 65 degrees rolls around we reach for the ski jackets!


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

Bkessler said:


> Sometimes I forget to drink enough water, I am dew addict.


 I'm the same way because I don't drink coffee, so my caffeine comes from Mountain Dew. Don't know about you but that stuff makes me piss like a racehorse, so in the summer I cut way back. I'll have one in the AM to wake up, and then just keep refilling the bottle with water. 

Easy way to keep track of hydration is to watch the color of your urine. Your pee should be gin-clear or darn close to it. If you're pissing orange, or you go more than a few hours without urinating, you're not getting enough water.

-John


----------



## Ray Cyr (Nov 21, 2007)

fraydo said:


> One method of keeping cool around here is a wet bandana around the neck. Keeps you cool and protects from sunburn. Keep cool guys!


This is actually a dangerous thing to do. It tricks your body into thinking that it is cool and this cuts down on how much your body will sweat and actually cool itself. This can also lead to severe illness. The best thing to do is to let your body sweat as much as it needs to and replace the fluids that it expels.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Ray Cyr said:


> This is actually a dangerous thing to do...........


So sweating is dangerous too? That's what a wet bandana does........ water evaporates, and it carries heat away form you.



Ray Cyr said:


> It tricks your body into thinking that it is cool and this cuts down on how much your body will sweat and actually cool itself.


So getting to a cool place and allowing the body to cool down is bad as well?



Ray Cyr said:


> This can also lead to severe illness.


Trying to cool yourself down in the heat is not going to make you ill.



Ray Cyr said:


> The best thing to do is to let your body sweat as much as it needs to and replace the fluids that it expels.


Always good advice, but there's no reason not to do more than that.


----------



## Ray Cyr (Nov 21, 2007)

480sparky said:


> So sweating is dangerous too? That's what a wet bandana does........ water evaporates, and it carries heat away form you.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Try reading it again as a full paragraph, and try to understand what it actually says and not what you thought it said in your first reading.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Ray Cyr said:


> Try reading it again as a full paragraph, and try to understand what it actually says and not what you thought it said in your first reading.



I did. You're saying it's wrong to try to cool yourself off.

And you're not a mind-reader, either.


----------



## Ray Cyr (Nov 21, 2007)

480sparky said:


> I did. You're saying it's wrong to try to cool yourself off.
> 
> And you're not a mind-reader, either.


 No, I am not saying it is wrong to cool yourself. I am saying that putting a wet bandana on your neck is only fooling you and your body that it is actually cooling sufficiently. A wet bandana only cools your neck but fools your body into thinking that it is cool so the rest of your body does not sweat as it should and this actually leads to a rise in body temperature. If this is kept up for too long it will be damaging to the body.
And no, I am not a mind-reader, but I do know that you seem to have misunderstood what I wrote. This is why I tried to encourage you to reread the original paragraph and perhaps try to look at it from a different perspective.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Ray Cyr said:


> No, I am not saying it is wrong to cool yourself. I am saying that putting a wet bandana on your neck is only fooling you and your body that it is actually cooling sufficiently. A wet bandana only cools your neck but fools your body into thinking that it is cool so the rest of your body does not sweat as it should and this actually leads to a rise in body temperature. If this is kept up for too long it will be damaging to the body.
> And no, I am not a mind-reader, but I do know that you seem to have misunderstood what I wrote. This is why I tried to encourage you to reread the original paragraph and perhaps try to look at it from a different perspective.



Everyone is entitled to their opinions.


----------



## Ray Cyr (Nov 21, 2007)

480sparky said:


> Everyone is entitled to their opinions.


Yep, including the professionals in the medical field who are teaching this. These are not my own musings. This is what I was taught by the trainers we had when I was a shop and safety steward at my former employer.


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

*How hot it is???*

OK, so who has an IR thermometer? 

I had to change an AC disconnect this morning that burned up...literally. On the sunny side of the house or course. 
The condensor I was working right next to was so hot that I could not even put my hand on it. After I wondered just how hot was it.

Not even noon yet and the air temp is around 99°.
I just shot the hood of my white truck with my IR gun: 135°
The hood of my blue truck: 152°
Blacktop: 134°


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Ray Cyr said:


> Yep, including the professionals in the medical field who are teaching this. These are not my own musings. This is what I was taught by the trainers we had when I was a shop and safety steward at my former employer.


Sorry. I'm not buying it. Using water evaporation to augment the body's own method of cooling is just a valid as using a fan to blow air across the skin, or going to a cooler place, getting out of direct sunlight or any other method that can safely lower the body temperature.

When you start to overheat, the body has mechanisms to disperse that heat. Using water evaporation simply means the body does not have to work as hard as it would without it. 

If I'm working out in the sun, and it's 102°F and I start to overheat, I perspire. When that perspiration evaporates, it takes a little heat with it. If my body temp starts to rise, then I need to lower it. I see no problem between introducing a little water to my skin to augment the sweating. Yes, introducing too much water, or too much cold water (like jumping into a cold lake) can induce shock, but I'm talking about just a cup or two of tap water applied to a small portion of skin.

If a bit of water causes your body to quit perspiring, you have either accomplished the task you desired, or you need to seek professional medical help.


----------



## BuzzKill (Oct 27, 2008)

480sparky said:


> Sorry. I'm not buying it. Using water evaporation to augment the body's own method of cooling is just a valid as using a fan to blow air across the skin, or going to a cooler place, getting out of direct sunlight or any other method that can safely lower the body temperature.
> 
> When you start to overheat, the body has mechanisms to disperse that heat. Using water evaporation simply means the body does not have to work as hard as it would without it.
> 
> ...


I'll pour ice water over my head when I get too heated...I can see where shock might happen..it can take your breathe away momentarily


----------



## Zog (Apr 15, 2009)

Speedy Petey said:


> OK, so who has an IR thermometer?
> 
> I had to change an AC disconnect this morning that burned up...literally. On the sunny side of the house or course.
> The condensor I was working right next to was so hot that I could not even put my hand on it. After I wondered just how hot was it.
> ...


 
Thats called reflection, and the reason IR termometers are pretty much worthless for diagnosing electrical issues, same goes with IR cameras in the hands of un certified people.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Zog said:


> Thats called reflection, and the reason IR termometers are pretty much worthless for diagnosing electrical issues, same goes with IR cameras in the hands of un certified people.


Silly me. I that it was called _emmisivity_. :001_huh:


----------



## Toronto Sparky (Apr 12, 2009)

I'm normally still wearing T shirts @ 45 F 105 F is just insane.. One can only take off so much..  :surrender:

Watch US guys in the so called "Cold Country" cook...

http://www.weatheroffice.gc.ca/forecast/city_e.html?on-143&unit=i


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

Toronto Sparky said:


> I'm normally still wearing T shirts @ 45 F 105 F is just insane..* One can only take off so much..*  :surrender:http://www.weatheroffice.gc.ca/forecast/city_e.html?on-143&unit=i


Yup. I've been saying this for years.


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

Speedy Petey said:


> Yup. I've been saying this for years.


 
We had several weeks of 100 + days a few summers ago. I was doing upfits in a strip mall with little to no air moving. And several were open ceilings so a lot of time was spent on a lift 25 feet up. Will be 96 here tomorrow.


----------



## ibew292guy (May 12, 2010)

fraydo said:


> You got that right my buddies and I complain all summer long about how we can't wait for the winter, but as soon as 65 degrees rolls around we reach for the ski jackets!


 
65 deg thats shorts and t shirt weather here:thumbup:


----------



## BuzzKill (Oct 27, 2008)

jwjrw said:


> We had several weeks of 100 + days a few summers ago. I was doing upfits in a strip mall with little to no air moving. And several were open ceilings so a lot of time was spent on a lift 25 feet up. Will be 96 here tomorrow.


I remember that! It was like '07 maybe? 2 weeks here of 100 degree temps. I was working inside!


----------



## BuzzKill (Oct 27, 2008)

ibew292guy said:


> 65 deg thats shorts and t shirt weather here:thumbup:


I'm wearing shorts in the 40's.


----------



## Podagrower (Mar 16, 2008)

How about this. It was hot enough today in my little world to keep tripping the thermal overload on my fan.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

I saw a robin this morning getting a worm out of the ground...... using a hot pad.:laughing:


----------



## fraydo (Mar 30, 2009)

Ray Cyr said:


> This is actually a dangerous thing to do. It tricks your body into thinking that it is cool and this cuts down on how much your body will sweat and actually cool itself. This can also lead to severe illness. The best thing to do is to let your body sweat as much as it needs to and replace the fluids that it expels.


Like 480 said the wet bandana is augmenting the cooling process. The idea is that the carotid artey is cooled down thus delivering cool blood to the brain. Our safety guys down here are the ones teaching that here but it's common knowledge in South Texas. I can't speak for other areas of the South but when it hits triple digits and 70%+ humidity with still air, sweating your a$$ off just doesn't cut it. With that humidity standing in the shade is as hot as standing in the sun.


----------



## fraydo (Mar 30, 2009)

BuzzKill said:


> I remember that! It was like '07 maybe? 2 weeks here of 100 degree temps. I was working inside!


Last year we had something like 73 consecutive days at or above 100. Some I actually worked outside:sweatdrop:


----------



## oldtimer (Jun 10, 2010)

Wintertime Expression... ... freeze the nuts off a brass monkey.

Summertime Expression... ... ????????????????:whistling2: HELP PLEASE.


----------



## ampman (Apr 2, 2009)

Podagrower said:


> How about this. It was hot enough today in my little world to keep tripping the thermal overload on my fan.


 with all the rain we have had it's not been to bad


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

oldtimer said:


> Wintertime Expression... ... freeze the nuts off a brass monkey.
> 
> Summertime Expression... ... ????????????????:whistling2: HELP PLEASE.


Sweat runs down the crack of your arse.


----------



## JTMEYER (May 2, 2009)

Hot'ern a fresh f##ked fox in a forest fire.


----------



## mattsilkwood (Sep 21, 2008)

The wet bandanna thing works to stay fairly cool. The fastest way to get cooled down when you are over heated is run cool water over your forearms. It cools the blood down going back into the body, damn near instant relief. 

Under no circumstances run cold water over your head. That can royaly F you up. I saw a kid do that once, it instantly threw him into a mild shock. Poor kid was on the ground shaking and cramped up so bad he could hardly move. 

Make sure you drink plenty but don't drink too much at one time. 

FWIW I'll take 100deg over 2deg any day.


----------



## mattsilkwood (Sep 21, 2008)

480sparky said:


> Sweat runs down the crack of your arse.


 That is a case of swamp ass.


----------



## Toronto Sparky (Apr 12, 2009)

Now that the heat has gone away for a bit.. Has anyone else had problems with their fridge during this hot spell?

I happen to notice that mine had not shut off for 12 hrs + and found that the defrost timer has died..
After replacing it I can't seem to get the temperature below 10 C / 50 F .

Anyone here ever had a fridge recharged? R-134a.

Being that there are no charging fittings I'm thinking it would be expensive to get it recharged..


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Toronto Sparky said:


> Now that the heat has gone away for a bit.. Has anyone else had problems with their fridge during this hot spell?
> 
> I happen to notice that mine had not shut off for 12 hrs + and found that the defrost timer has died..
> After replacing it I can't seem to get the temperature below 10 C / 50 F .
> ...


Time to call the Maytag Repairman.


Oh, wait......... you can't do that. Whirlpool bought them out, promising the keep the 'company' the same, then fired all the Maytag employees and closed all the plants.


----------

